

Crack the toughest encryption by listening to sounds made by computer’s CPU - gts
http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.extremetech.com%2Fextreme%2F173108-researchers-crack-the-worlds-toughest-encryption-by-listening-to-the-tiny-sounds-made-by-your-computers-cpu&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGqfPgCn46m0emYZDsiFJ33C3SsYQ

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (92 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827)
(theregister.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536)
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289)
(tau.ac.il)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

